# 1967 production numbers by color



## GRANDPA49 (Apr 15, 2019)

Is there a source that would show the production numbers by paint color or code for 1967 ? Ours is in Plum Mist which is paint code "M".


----------



## Tyrol67Goat (Dec 23, 2021)

GRANDPA49 said:


> Is there a source that would show the production numbers by paint color or code for 1967 ? Ours is in Plum Mist which is paint code "M".


Any luck on this, I’m doing research for my Dad ours is Tyrol Blue


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tyrol67Goat said:


> Any luck on this, I’m doing research for my Dad ours is Tyrol Blue


No, Pontiac did not break cars down by colors.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you think you would get a different answer here? What was posted on Max will be the same wherever you go.


----------



## Tyrol67Goat (Dec 23, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Did you think you would get a different answer here? What was posted on Max will be the same wherever you go.


You seem upset?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not at all, Just don't understand those who persist to change facts.


----------



## Tyrol67Goat (Dec 23, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Not at all, Just don't understand those who persist to change facts.


Just doing some research my man, not everything said on a forum is gospel


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

✌ Brother I get it but this pre-dates the interweb Pontiac only cared about total volume sales numbers, not individual options.
Way too many out there trying desperately to make theirs a 1 of 1 something or another, not just in the Pontiac world.
Cheers.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tyrol67Goat said:


> Just doing some research my man, not everything said on a forum is gospel



The best you get at times are in percentages for that year, and then those are for the Tempest line which includes the Tempest, Tempest Custom, Lemans, and GTO. You may see something like 12% of all Tempests got AC, or 56% of all Tempest got PS. Even then, not all options are ever show, just the major ones. You will not find how many GTO's had the under dash tissue dispenser. So goes with paint colors. Now the Judge and/or special low production HP cars can sometimes be broken down a little better.


----------

